# Actors/Actresses, Directors, Producers, Screenwriters, etc. Discussion Thread



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2012)

The (Wo)Men behind the Magic.  Here's the thread we discuss the guys that put their heart and soul into our entertainment.  Talk about their projects, their careers, personal lives, why they do what they do, and all that jazz.  Speaking of jazz, this thread also includes makeup artists, musical production, and such as well.

I dislike long titles but you all get the drift.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2012)

Micheal Bay is a great man.


----------



## Velocity (Nov 18, 2012)

Michael Bay sucks.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2012)

I must say I've found a new appreciation for two people in Hollywood for their sudden appearances in multiple films, serious hard work and dedication.  These guys are starring in blockbuster after blockbuster with constant critical acclaim for their portrayals.

Joseph Gordon-Levitt and Jeremy Renner.


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2012)

I like Michael Fassbender's butt. It works so hard but, like all true geniuses, it's really under-appreciated by the movie industry. It hasn't even won an Oscar yet.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 18, 2012)

I heard Ben Affleck shows his abs in every film he directs 
Its his directing signature.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2012)

Daniel Craig was recently asked about the Girl with the Dragon Tattoo franchise.  I guess someone is penning the script for the second film as we speak.  I liked the first one.  But I have no interest in a sequel if David Fincher is not returning.


----------



## James Bond (Nov 18, 2012)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> I heard Ben Affleck shows his abs in every film he directs
> Its his directing signature.



You're thinking of Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2012)

^He didn't in Ted.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 18, 2012)

Rob Bottin

Who's the guy and his crew responsible for the special effects of John Carpenter's _The Thing_


----------



## Grape (Nov 18, 2012)

Rukia said:


> But I have no interest in a sequel if David Fincher is not returning.




This and Fincher doesn't strike me as someone who would dedicate his time to a series.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 18, 2012)

Fincher actually wants to make 20000 leagues under the sea with brad as the lead...


----------



## Grape (Nov 18, 2012)

Ah yes, the inevitable Brad Pitt discussion.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 18, 2012)

World War Z is what happens when Brad Pitt doesn't have an A-list director at the helm.


----------



## Jena (Nov 18, 2012)

World War Z is what happens when literally no one involved with the movie gives a shit about the movie.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Nov 18, 2012)

He has lindelof as a writer....its all good...
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ae (Nov 18, 2012)

Mider T said:


> I must say I've found a new appreciation for two people in Hollywood for their sudden appearances in multiple films, serious hard work and dedication. These guys are starring in blockbuster after blockbuster with constant critical acclaim for their portrayals.
> 
> Joseph Gordon-Levitt and Jeremy Renner.


 
Where's Ryan Gosling? 
Mark my words, after Drive, all of his movies will be blockbusters.


----------



## Mider T (Nov 18, 2012)

Ides of March wasn't really that great.


----------



## Grape (Nov 18, 2012)

Drive wasn't great.


----------



## Ae (Nov 18, 2012)

>Premium Rush

Can't wait for The Place Beyond the Pines


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll tell you two people who are overlooked, Noami Watts and Tilda Swinton.


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

I absolutely adore James Cameron.  What he has done for film making is tremendous and his movies have usually been fantastic.  Terminator, Terminator 2, True Lies, Titanic despite what some people may feel, and even Avatar were enjoyable movies.  He's a passionate director that deeply cares about his projects and is one of the best directors when it comes to directing action.  Also, his dialogue can be amazingly memorable. 

Can't wait for the day he does Battle Angel Alita.


----------



## αshɘs (Nov 19, 2012)

Ennoea said:


> I'll tell you two people who are overlooked, *Noami Watts* and Tilda Swinton.



yeah, it feels like after Eastern Promises there hasn't been much going with her. Was there a flop that made her unwanted or something?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aeevxJaJl1U[/YOUTUBE]



but it looks like she's having a decent amount of movies lined up again

wait a minute she's going to play Diana? 

OSCAR!!!444!!4!!!four!


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 19, 2012)

Top 5 favorite directors
1. Quentin Tarantino
2. Stanley Kubrick
3. David Fincher
4. Mike Judge
5. Sam Raimi (excluding his shitty Spider-Man movies)

Top 5 favorite actors
1. Kevin Spacey
2. Robin Williams
3. Andy Serkis
4. Sam Rockwell
5. Edward Norton

Top 5 favorite actresses
1. Emma Stone
2. Emma Stone
3. Emma Stone
4. Emma Stone
5. Emma Stone

Top 5 favorite movies
1. Reservoir Dogs
2. Donnie Darko
3. Beauty and the Beast
4. Anchorman: The Legend of Ron Burgundy
5. Rocky Horror Picture Show


----------



## Jolteon95 (Nov 19, 2012)

Favorite Voice Actors: Vic Migogna, Johnny Yong Bosch, Noriyaki Sugiyama, and Junko Takeuchi


----------



## Mider T (Nov 19, 2012)

^Jesus, WRONG SECTION KID.  Channel 12 is THAT WAY ->


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2012)

heylove said:


> Can't wait for the day he does Battle Angel Alita.


Fuck James Cameron.  I have been waiting for Battle Angel for 5 years now.  If he isn't going to make the film he needs to hand it off to someone else.


----------



## Samavarti (Nov 19, 2012)

I have recently come to really appreciate	Vincent Cassel, he is a really good actor, and has been involved in some amazing movies.


----------



## dream (Nov 19, 2012)

Rukia said:


> Fuck James Cameron.  I have been waiting for Battle Angel for 5 years now.  If he isn't going to make the film he needs to hand it off to someone else.



The longer the wait the better the more we will savor the experience of watching it if the movie lives up to our expectations.


----------



## Rica_Patin (Nov 19, 2012)

heylove said:


> The longer the wait the better the more we will savor the experience of watching it if the movie lives up to our expectations.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 19, 2012)

*Spoiler*: _An animated film I discovered_ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cbO8RE0vz4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hebe (Nov 21, 2012)

Samavarti said:


> I have recently come to really appreciate	Vincent Cassel, he is a really good actor, and has been involved in some amazing movies.



Indeed, Cassel's a great actor. His performance in _La Haine_ was brilliant. Ah, also the Mesrine movies 

When it comes to directors, Stanley Kubrick and Milos Forman are great, imo. _Full Metal Jacket_ and _Amadeus_ are fucking amazing


----------



## Psychic (Nov 21, 2012)

heylove said:


> I absolutely adore James Cameron.  What he has done for film making is tremendous and his movies have usually been fantastic.  Terminator, Terminator 2, True Lies, Titanic despite what some people may feel, and even Avatar were enjoyable movies.  He's a passionate director that deeply cares about his projects and is one of the best directors when it comes to directing action.  Also, his dialogue can be amazingly memorable.
> 
> Can't wait for the day he does Battle Angel Alita.



James Cameron is definitely a groundbreaking director, even his ex-wife got an oscar. The man is genius and he got an obsession with the ocean. He should make another ocean movie...with like Joseph Gordon-Levitt as the main character, now that would be epic.


----------



## dream (Nov 21, 2012)

Well, Avatar 2 will supposedly be taking place in the ocean.


----------



## Ennoea (Nov 21, 2012)

> James Cameron is definitely a groundbreaking director, even his ex-wife got an oscar. The man is genius and he got an obsession with the ocean. He should make another ocean movie...with like Joseph Gordon-Levitt as the main character, now that would be epic.



That sounds terrible.


----------



## Parallax (Nov 21, 2012)

Eno just be hating


----------



## Z (Nov 21, 2012)

John Ford doesn't get talked about here enough.


----------



## Stunna (Nov 22, 2012)

lol @ people who think BAA is going to get made.


----------



## Grape (Nov 22, 2012)

Psychic said:


> James Cameron is definitely a groundbreaking director, even his ex-wife got an oscar. The man is genius and he got an obsession with the ocean. He should make another ocean movie...with like Joseph Gordon-Levitt as the main character, now that would be epic.




Aquaman.


----------



## Jolteon95 (Nov 22, 2012)

Mider T said:


> ^Jesus, WRONG SECTION KID.  Channel 12 is THAT WAY ->



I'm perfectly on topic, thank you very much, other people are listing favorites.


----------



## Psychic (Nov 22, 2012)

Grape Krush said:


> Aquaman.



LOL in Entourage, JC did play himself directing that movie...terrible actor he was, but he did direct the mini trailer and it was epic.

Unfortunately, the only version I could find.

[YOUTUBE]tDaNZN7ZZDY[/YOUTUBE]


----------

